# epson-201102w (used with Epson R2000 printer)

## iandoug

hi

Have the above printer, trying to get it to work with Gentoo. The recommended driver (by Epson and OpenPrinting) is epson-201102w.

I downloaded the 64bit RPM from Epson's site and installed it (as root) with 

```

rpm -Uvh --nodeps epson-inkjet-printer-201102w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.rpm

```

I used --nodeps because it was b1tching about not finding /bin/sh and lsb3.2.

Went to CUPS, installed the printer okay, and tried a test page, which failed with this:

```

Epson_Stylus_Photo_R2000-5347     Unknown     Withheld     1k     Unknown     stopped 

"/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201102w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter failed"

```

So I ask Google for help, and only find old messages which refer to making all files 755... but they were already that by the look of it.

I tried getting the source, unpacking it and trying the ./configure, make, make install route but could not get past the ./configure step ... even when made executable, the script refuses to run.

Anyone have any ideas?

thanks, Ian

----------

## gerard27

Gutenprint has a driver for it: net-print/gutenprint.

You'll have to unmask version 5.2.9.

I've been using gutenprint for years and it's really excellent.

You can add the printer with cups.

Gerard.

----------

## iandoug

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> Gutenprint has a driver for it: net-print/gutenprint.
> 
> You'll have to unmask version 5.2.9.
> 
> I've been using gutenprint for years and it's really excellent.
> ...

 

Thanks, did that, seems to work. Never seen so many print options in my life!  :Smile: 

Still having a problem with the printer  / and / or / driver adding a small border on two sides ... will try from a windows box, and my phone, to see how they perform.

thanks, Ian

----------

## gerard27

 *Quote:*   

> Still having a problem with the printer / and / or / driver adding a small border on two sides

 

I am not sure how this is possible.

I own an Epson RX560 and regardless from which program I want to print there's always a window in which you can adjust various things.

For printing I have installed cups,gutenprint and foomatic-filters,nothing else.

If you have other foomatics installed I'd suggest to uninstall them and re-emerge gutenprint and cups.

Gutenprint comes with it's own ppd files.

Gerard.

----------

## iandoug

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Still having a problem with the printer / and / or / driver adding a small border on two sides 
> 
> I am not sure how this is possible.
> 
> I own an Epson RX560 and regardless from which program I want to print there's always a window in which you can adjust various things.
> ...

 

I was printing to "jumbo" size photo paper. On the box it claims to be 10x15 cm. Just measured it and it is actually 102x152 mm.

I printed a pic from my Android phone using Epson iPrint, it described Jumbo as being 100x148 mm, and even though I set it to borderless, it added a 2mm border on one side. This pic was taken with the phone (Samsung Galaxy S3) and is 3264x2448 pixels, giving a ratio of 1.333 while 148/102 = 1.49 so I guess the phone or printer is adjusting things to fit ...

Jumbo is 4x6 inches which is 102x152 according to Wikipedia, and called 10x15 cm ... 

Let me see if I can get some paper in the correct ratio tomorrow and see how that works out.

BTW I made a mistake above, the border was on 3 sides not 2. That pic originated on a small Panasonic point-and-shoot and it's also in 4:3 ratio.

----------

## gerard27

May I suggest to use Gimp for that.

I only use gimp+gutenprint for printing photo's.

You'll have to re-emerge gutenprint with gimp use flag set after installing gimp.

Once you have a picture in gimp go to File and choose "print with gutenprint".

The first time you'll have to enter the printer and then you can adjust all kinds of things.

You can even print on odd sizes of paper provided the printer will take it.

102x152 is roughly 2:3 so 4:3 pictures will always have a white border either top and bottom or top or bottom only.

With gimp you can make cutouts 2:3 or 3:2 .

Gerard.

----------

## iandoug

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> May I suggest to use Gimp for that.
> 
> I only use gimp+gutenprint for printing photo's.
> 
> Gerard.

 

Thanks, been using Gimp for years (right from my OS/2 days...) and installed the printer as gutenprint already ... will play some more over the weekend. Right now I need to get some work done  :Smile: 

cheers, Ian

----------

